# Arsenic and organic brown rice



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Watch your pet foods (as well as your personal foods)for Brown rice Syrup in organic foods, or actually in any food. It may contain arsenic. I know worry about the brown rice also...and possibly even the white rices..
If you saw ABC news this morning you have already heard about this in baby formulars and in cereal bars..but brown rice syrup is used is some pet foods also, google it and see..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is so disturbing  

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Apparently there is arsenic in many food items, including apple juice. Dr. Oz had done a segment on it awhile ago.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Apparently there is arsenic in many food items, including apple juice. Dr. Oz had done a segment on it awhile ago.


Yes, but the Brown Rice Syrup can be in dogs foods whereas Apple Juice may not be..I now worry about Brown Rice period..So much of our dog food has rice in it.
For human consumption the GMA Dr. said if Brown Rice Syrup is the first ingredient in your cereal bars, energy bars, etc...do not consume...the dog food warnings will come out last...but keep in mind this is organic..so what is safe?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw a similar report last night on anther network.. Thing is, most municipal waters have arsenic as well. Because it occurs naturally in so many foods, I have to wonder about its harmfulness at low levels. Additionally, I suspect it's in brown rice, period . . .and brown rice syrup was mentioned in the story because it's an ingredient found in baby formulas so would get the most public attention. After all, no longer is the Press concerned about delivering the news we NEED to hear . . .but rather the news that's most sensationalized.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I saw a similar report last night on anther network.. Thing is, most municipal waters have arsenic as well. Because it occurs naturally in so many foods, I have to wonder about its harmfulness at low levels. Additionally, I suspect it's in brown rice, period . . .and brown rice syrup was mentioned in the story because it's an ingredient found in baby formulas so would get the most public attention. After all, no longer is the Press concerned about delivering the news we NEED to hear . . .but rather the news that's most sensationalized.


I guess this brown rice syrup has dangerous levels of arsenic. Being supposedly organic is bothersome too. I am a doubting thomas when it comes to organics and no longer pay any attention to "natural" on poultry/meat products. FDA is always late in releasing their findings and the department desperately needs to be overhauled. I worry about trying to find a "safe" food for my pets..now I would worry if I used brown rice in my homemade recipes..


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I guess this brown rice syrup has dangerous levels of arsenic. Being supposedly organic is bothersome too. I am a doubting thomas when it comes to organics and no longer pay any attention to "natural" on poultry/meat products. FDA is always late in releasing their findings and the department desperately needs to be overhauled. I worry about trying to find a "safe" food for my pets..now I would worry if I used brown rice in my homemade recipes..


I hear you on "organic" . . .however, in the case of meat, poultry and farm raised fish . . .hormones are often fed to fatten them up. I've read recent studies that suggest this could be what's attributing to overweight people in the 
US. In metropolitan areas where less meat is consumed or people are more 
conscious about organic meats, there appears to be less obesity.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you remember the scare that the hormes in chicken were actually making the girls mature more quickly...I surely do believe that...I don't like feeding my dog the regular chicken here and I live by chicken farms. Food is not as pure as I would like to see it. Lol...


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, and there's still some concern hormones in milk could be a factor in breast cancer. I may be naive in this, but I'm not nearly as concerned about the use of pesticides and herbicides as I am growth hormones in foods. Were it not for such chemical agents used on crops, there would be far less food and considerably higher prices. In a world where millions of children go to bed hungry, this is a concern. 

But, while I purchase as little non-organic meats as possible, I don't take as much care with my produce. Properly washed, it shouldn't be a problem, IMO. So while I'll watch for more info about arsenic levels in brown rice, that occurs naturally . . .and pay closer attention to brown rice syrup in Isabella's food/treats, I won't avoid it all together until there's been more research.


----------

